# Comparison of different Brand Bib Shorts



## EasyRider (Jan 30, 2016)

I wanted to share my recent notes while trying to find a pair of bib shorts. The prices listed are the sale prices from competitive cyclist (winter is a good time to buy bib shorts)

I am 5'7 185 with stocky build. Most brand shorts I try are a size Large. 

*Nalini E15PURE Bib Shorts - Men's *Price: $73.00- These shorts were really very comfortable and the ones I wanted to keep, but I didn’t care for the design. Vanity

*Santini BCOOL Bib Shorts - Men's *Price: $126.47. These shorts are ok, but nothing compelling about them would make me want to spend more than other shorts that I really liked.

*Louis Garneau Mondo Primo Bib Shorts Price: $109.97*

*The fabric on these was really thin and overall the shorts were not very comfortable. I liked other shorts that cost less more.*

Louis Garneau Neo Power Motion Bib Short - Men's Price: $97.46*Really good shorts and very comfortable, with and even amount of compression and stretch; comfortable chamois. However, I already own a pair of LG shorts and I wanted another brand. Recommended though.*

*Giordana Silverline Men's Bib Shorts Price: $82.47*

*These were fabulous until I got on the bike. They have a seam on the underside of the leg that runs into the back of my knee. Incidentally, these were also the longest of the shorts and a bit tight.*

Gore Bike Wear Element Bib+ Shorts - Men's Price: $69.96
*Gore Bike Wear Oxygen Bibtights Short - Men'sPrice: $93.47*

*Gore Bike Wear Xenon Race Bib Tight Shorts - Men's Price: $120.97*

*I just didn’t connect with any of the Gore bib shorts. I am a huge fan of Gore, but some of the styling details were enough to put me off.*

*Castelli Cannondale/Garmin Free Aero Race Bib Shorts - Men's*

· Price: $149.47
· These were a little slinky and tighter than the rest. I liked them, but I like other, less expensive models more.
· 
*Biemme Sports Pure Bib Shorts - Men's*

· Price: $109.42
· I thought these were the ones I was going to keep. Excellent, thick, gel chamois. Reflective accent tape. These are the shortest of the bibs I tried and also the loosest. I was considering trying these in a medium. 
· I later bought a pair of Biemmes similar to this pair.
· 
*Biemme Sports Garun Bib Shorts - Men's*

· Price: $124.48
· I ended up keeping this pair only to return them. The shapeless chamois clumps at your crotch and is uncomfortable.
· 
*De Marchi New Contour PT Evo Bib Shorts - Men's*

· Price: $49.98
A surprising runaway winner. Thin chamois you forget is there. Elegant style, and everything just seems to fit and bend at the right place. This was the first piece of De Marchi clothing that I got and I have since bought more. In a class of its own at a very low price point. Made in Italy. No I don’t work for them.


I also ended up with a pair of Panache bibs from eBay that are stylish and very well made. Lots of bib shorts on eBay.

A


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

De MArchi and Nalini are 2 of my faves. I had a pair of Nalini Thermal Bib knickers I wore to death.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

I think individual nuances in preference and fit make comparison for one pretty useless for another... I've read countless bib threads here and have my own experience with 5 or so products. I won't buy them in mass and return what I don't like though... I take the risk and use them for a while to see how they work after a reasonable period of time. Albeit, one brand, Nashbar labeled house bibs and shorts were a no go pretty much instantly. Fit and your position on the bike can have a huge impact IMO. I'm coming to think that it's as important, and maybe more so, as the chamois and material etc... Just my opinion of course, and not a really knowledgeable one at that, what I find is that the bib straps need to pull, almost uncomfortably tight when standing upright in order to fit well in riding position. That keeps the chamois perfectly snug, which is among the biggest factors in performance, again, IMO.


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

Might want to take a look at the larger size Castelli's. They're fantastic all-around bibs. It's either going to be those, or another pair of Sugoi bibs with the Formula FX chamois (most comfortable I've ever felt), if they start making them with the stupid silicone leg grippers.


----------



## EasyRider (Jan 30, 2016)

Why doesn't anyone talk about pecker comfort? This seems to be an important factor in my decisions.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

EasyRider said:


> Why doesn't anyone talk about pecker comfort? This seems to be an important factor in my decisions.


I think it's huge. Recently I've tested about 20 pairs of high end bibs and I think that privates comfort is hugely under addressed. Honestly Assos is the only brand I've seen make a real strong effort at it. Really disappointed in the rest. I want more choices than Assos but I demand for my privates to stay in the center, be comfortable and not go numb. So far I see Assos as having zero competition there and it's more than annoying.


----------



## EasyRider (Jan 30, 2016)

I fortuitously bought a pair of Panache shorts that have a carved out cavity and the benefit is tremendous. 

I say fortuitous, because I liked the design of the shorts and the price, but had never tried on a pair. They are boutique style, rather expensive too, but someone else could get lucky on ebay.
- Panache Cyclewear


----------



## cooskull (Nov 30, 2013)

MMsRepBike said:


> I think it's huge. Recently I've tested about 20 pairs of high end bibs and I think that privates comfort is hugely under addressed. Honestly Assos is the only brand I've seen make a real strong effort at it. Really disappointed in the rest. I want more choices than Assos but I demand for my privates to stay in the center, be comfortable and not go numb. So far I see Assos as having zero competition there and it's more than annoying.


My, what big hands you have 

Seriously though I think you guys have a point. Having to stop periodically mid-ride to do "package adjustments" just sucks, especially in winter time when you've got multiple layers of clothes and bulky thick gloves on.


----------



## CoffeeBean2 (Aug 6, 2005)

My favorite pair of bibs are made by Capo. I don't remember the model/style, but I bought them about 3 years ago. Very comfy. I haven't tried anything from them recently.

My team uses Panache. I like Panache - again, very comfy. My only (minor) complaint is the chamois has these two little things that kinda stick out at the front. This only happens when I'm in the saddle.


----------



## JChasse (Sep 16, 2005)

EasyRider said:


> Why doesn't anyone talk about pecker comfort?


Two words: Assos kukuPenthouse


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

I like Voler's kits...they have steep-and-cheap clearance of their team-trial kit every now and again. Great chance to snag their top-tier $140 bibs for 50%+ off


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

I'm still trying to wrap my head around "Winter Bib shorts"...


----------



## EasyRider (Jan 30, 2016)

*pecker nest*



CoffeeBean2 said:


> ... My only (minor) complaint is the chamois has these two little things that kinda stick out at the front. ;.


It is precisely this feature which I value. IMO, this contributes considerably to pecker comfort.
This is a pretty good example of just how varied opinions are on this matter.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 23, 2013)

JChasse said:


> Two words: Assos kukuPenthouse


Assos fan here after trying many, many other brands and refusing to believe the hype and pay the $$$ for Assos, I eventually caved in after a long multi-day stage race left me in a lot of pain.

Now lucky to own 3 different pairs in the S7 range, T.equipes - T.centos - T.campionissimo's. 

The KuKu is nice and is definitely comfortable, the feel of all 3 shorts when worn is slightly different and I would wear any of the 3 on a 10hr+ ride without any worries.... but the anatomically tailored crotch on the t.equipe feels nicer than the KuKu on the t.cento and t.campionissimo. All 3 are awesome, but I prefer the anatomical tailored crotch.

Expensive bibs, but when you can put a set of bibs on and go riding without even thinking about your ass once. Then they are worth every cent.


----------



## James6b (Aug 22, 2011)

Twin Six is my brand.


----------



## iamkitrecca (May 6, 2016)

Far and away, the best bib shorts I have ridden are Panache. Not sure how they are so superior, but their chamois really makes the short. No diaper feel, fits true, good stuff. www.panachecyclewear.com


----------



## eric1971 (Oct 6, 2005)

Assos are great. Buy from the factory outlet and prices are more in line with other brands.

https://www.assosfactoryoutlet.com/?___store=usd&gclid=CLLslpWQzcwCFUdbfgodRCgJDg


----------



## jmorgan (Apr 13, 2012)

Assos Equipe, if you haven't tried them you need to. They are by far the most innovative bib out there. I don't understand why others have not copied them (im guessing because they have patents). The extra room is amazing and the overall design and attention to detail is amazing (golden arch).


----------

